# Mission: rosetta



## jeebsy

By Monday I want to pour something that people would pick out a police lineup as being a rosetta.

Here goes:

Thursday:

  IMAG1502 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1504 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1505 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1506 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## jeebsy

Friday:

  IMAG1510 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1511 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1512 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1513 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1514 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1515 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1516 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1517 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Mrboots2u

Keep going - two years i still can't pour one.....


----------



## DoubleShot

First one looks closest in my opinion. I might not know what I'm talking about here but I think you start off with wide side to side wiggles as you have done then gradually reduce how much you move side to side, the closer you get to the nearside of the cup rim. Then lift up spout around 3" from surface before doing a fast cut through to define the shape. If the width nearest you is too much, a cut through creates more of a heart at the end as seen in last photo (right handside)

Try it and see...

P.S. Single handily you should be keeping farmers in business the amount of milk you're going through!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> I might not know what I'm talking about here


Let me stop you there


----------



## DoubleShot

Ha ha. Point taken.

Here's a demo of someone who does:


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> First one looks closest in my opinion. I might not know what I'm talking about here but I think you start off with wide side to side wiggles as you have done then gradually reduce how much you move side to side, the closer you get to the nearside of the cup rim. Then lift up spout around 3" from surface before doing a fast cut through to define the shape. If the width nearest you is too much, a cut through creates more of a heart at the end as seen in last photo (right handside)
> 
> Try it and see...


lets see what you have, its sounds so easy


----------



## truegrace

I can do something that vaguely resembles a Rosetta, but cant pour anything else!


----------



## DoubleShot

truegrace










Lovely job.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmmmm


----------



## jeebsy

truegrace said:


> I can do something that vaguely resembles a Rosetta, but cant pour anything else!


The last three are really nice, i'd be happy with any of them by Monday


----------



## mremanxx

Mrboots2u said:


> Keep going - two years i still can't pour one.....


Thank God, I've being trying since Christmas to no avail......hope yet


----------



## Xpenno

Good luck mate! Looking forward to see the final result.


----------



## garydyke1

Watch the VCR streetsmarts latte art video on repeat , you'll soon crack it


----------



## morphsbsd

all these are still 100x times better than the blob i can currently do.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Watch the VCR streetsmarts latte art video on repeat , you'll soon crack it


I'll be like Blanka from the Street Fighter film with that


----------



## Jon

garydyke1 said:


> Watch the VCR streetsmarts latte art video on repeat , you'll soon crack it


Top advice.

Just watched this and clearly identified 2 or 3 things I need to do differently; so thanks Gary - good video.

Here it is:


----------



## DoubleShot

Looking forward to Saturday's instalment of progress jeebsy after you've sorted out your stall stuff etc...


----------



## jeebsy

Got a chair to finish painting, some PVC to put eyelets in then i'll be pouring my heart out.


----------



## Eyedee

It doesn't seem to matter how many video clips I watch, today's practice, I've just done 16 pours-----all crap









Ian


----------



## AussieEx

16 pours??? That's crazy [edit: as in, a lot of pours!] - I smashed out 5 or 6 with stale old beans to 'practice' for the latte art comp but just can't justify the wastage. So my skills (or lack thereof more like it) are honed on 2-3 pours a day. I'd rather drink the tasty coffee!


----------



## Eyedee

The beans were rubbish that I would not have drunk plus the milk is around a pound. I can stand that sort of outlay.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy

I'm going to use pre ground for today's lot.


----------



## AussieEx

Yeah fair enough. I get peeved with the crema or lack thereof... But heck, it's a bank holiday weekend so why not?


----------



## Jon

That video helped me. I was building the base from too low so getting all manner of marbling - holding the jug further away seems to be working. Now just need to perfect the wiggle and cut through.


----------



## jeebsy

Four pints of milk, bag of the cheapest pre-ground from the supermarket, lets do this.


----------



## mremanxx

jeebsy said:


> I'm going to use pre ground for today's lot.


I presume then that crema makes no odds as yoy are breaking it up anyway? The colour is purely from the coffee/milk mix?

When you crack it go and come to my house Jeebs and teach me


----------



## Beanosaurus

When I get home its Mission Rosetta time...


----------



## jeebsy

50 out in ten. The smell of this is making me feel sick.


----------



## DoubleShot

Talk about a gusher!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> 50 out in ten. The smell of this is making me feel sick.


WTF is that the taylors stuff?


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> 50 out in ten. The smell of this is making me feel sick.


What's the TDS? ?


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> What's the TDS? ?


Guess, I've just refracted one. 18 in 40 out in about 6 seconds


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Guess, I've just refracted one. 18 in 40 out in about 6 seconds


2.87%


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Guess, I've just refracted one. 18 in 40 out in about 6 seconds


Tds is about 4?

ey less than 10 - out of range


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> 2.87%


Would that be pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre pre post modern pre pre not hump nom


----------



## jeebsy

7.2 without filtering so high 6ish?%


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> 7.2 without filtering so high 6ish?%


thumb in the air , like we just dont care

Probably around 6.8 ish ....

so ey = 15.7 might be alright ......


----------



## jeebsy

This one is 5.7


----------



## Mrboots2u

Get one below 10% EY

Taste ...

Take Photo ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

I want a 5 second ristretto

18 g 18 out


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I want a 5 second ristretto
> 
> 18 g 18 out


That might be achievable.

Looking forward to finishing this so I can use the last of the taylors and get something resembling crema.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> That might be achievable.
> 
> Looking forward to finishing this so I can use the last of the taylors and get something resembling crema.


Your better off using chocolate powder or something


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Eyedee

jeebsy said:


> Looking forward to finishing this so I can use the last of the taylors and get something resembling crema.


Just highlights what new people are advised regularly, rubbish in rubbish out.

Ian


----------



## AussieEx

That stuff looks vile. I can imagine the smell :bad:Ground for plunger too


----------



## jeebsy

AussieExpat said:


> That stuff looks vile. I can imagine the smell :bad:Ground for plunger too


It's ground for all coffee makers! Its magic.

Back on the Taylor's now and can see what I'm doing:

View attachment 13158


----------



## jeebsy

Last one with the shite coffee:

  IMAG1528 by wjheenan, on Flickr

That's eight pints of milk in the last couple of hours.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


>


Nice Scottish hipster barista / eagle eye 70's action man look you got going on there


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1529 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Disappointing pour to end the day on feel like i'm getting a little more consistent, up against it to pull something decent out the bag by Monday but determined to do it.

This is the HB Carmo Estate, nice to make a coffee that smells/tastes of pleasant stuff again....I'm off for a bath in some Cafiza.


----------



## mremanxx

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice Scottish hipster barista / eagle eye 70's action man look you got going on there


That's were I recognise you from Jeebsy............saw you at a car boot sale


----------



## Obnic

jeebsy said:


>


Am I the only one seeing a cross between Ewan MacGregor and a bald Matt Perger : exit :


----------



## Daren

Obnic said:


> Am I the only one seeing a cross between Ewan MacGregor and a bald Matt Perger : exit :


Closer to Peter Sutcliffe


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Closer to Peter Sutcliffe


He's probably better at latte art


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


>


That was brave.

Instant regret!


----------



## 7493

Didn't look too happy with that one...


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy

You could get an Oscar nomination for a performance like that. Great stuff lad!


----------



## AussieEx

In the spirit of Jeebsy & Eyedee I burned through some stale old beans and about 4 pints of milk this arvo.

This was the best I managed. I've done better, but meh.

View attachment 13167


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> It's ground for all coffee makers! Its magic.


If only we'd all known about this sooner.


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't get round the pouring yesterday as had to do stuff that involved interacting with people. Got a cake to get in the oven then it'll be all systems go


----------



## Eyedee

I did my 4 practice pours this morning which went sort of OK, I don't want to "peak" before the semi-finals when ever they may be.

Ian


----------



## AussieEx

Ahh the joys of being a journeyman sent packing in round one. Did I mention how relaxing it is just taking my time, enjoying the ritual and then pouring


----------



## Eyedee

AussieExpat said:


> Ahh the joys of being a journeyman sent packing in round one. Did I mention how relaxing it is just taking my time, enjoying the ritual and then pouring


Hey man I have stress just waiting for the semis to be drawn never mind the pour









Ian


----------



## jeebsy

I'm bored and out of milk so time to draw a line under this:

  IMAG1536 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1537 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1538 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1543 by wjheenan, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/rEZ5kD









__
https://flic.kr/p/rGKdM7
IMAG1545 by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/wjheenan, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/rGKdM7


__
https://flic.kr/p/rGKdM7








IMAG1544 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1546 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1547 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Mrboots2u

Definite improvement there mate !


----------



## Mr O

Yup, noticeable improvement


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers, feel a bit more competent but still a long way to go. Think if you did 20 pours a day for week you'd get pretty good but feck doing that...


----------



## JGF

This has been a great thread for a newbie to follow. I am currently approx 90% straight espresso with a few milk based drinks at the weekend. I clearly need to get stuck into a milk boot camp if I ever think I'm going to get anything recognisable in the cup. Great progress and motivation for others on here Jeebsy!


----------



## jeebsy

As with anything it's about practice and doing one milk drink a day it's going to take a long time to get anywhere. Don't like wasting coffee (even if it's shit) or milk though so it's a bit of a catch 22. Hopefully get a good bit of practice on Saturday though!


----------



## Daren

You'll be manning the latte art tutorial station at the Rave day at this rate Jeebsy. Practice is clearly paying off


----------



## Beanosaurus

Has the mission been aborted?

I've only just started.


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> Has the mission been aborted?


Had an end date of easter Monday but got lots of milk left from yesterday so i've just fired up the steam boiler


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13635


Lets be having you then Beano


----------



## Mrboots2u

I still struggle with " wiggle "


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Beanosaurus

> 8oz'er


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus

What beans you using, looks like a smooth caramel texture? Bet it's well yummy?


----------



## Beanosaurus

6oz'er










Cackhanded and not very elegant wiggling but a step forward!


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> @Beanosaurus
> 
> What beans you using, looks like a smooth caramel texture? Bet it's well yummy?


Literally the bin-ends of my pal's over-cooked roasts.

It went from plummy, spicy, and chocolatey to manky within a few days ('twas a darker roast than usual so dosing 21.5g in for 30-32g out in 25-27s.)

Drinkable but not what I favour, it was free and from a bin so no complaints!


----------



## DoubleShot

WOW! Just what a lot of us could do with. A kilo of similar beans, couple of gallons of milk and practice latte art, here we come...


----------



## AussieEx

Can someone describe the tulip process for me? Push - stop - push - stop etc is what I try but they always end up tiny and/or completely lacking in wrapping - like stacked blobs


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13641


----------



## DoubleShot

AussieExpat said:


> Can someone describe the tulip process for me? Push - stop - push - stop etc is what I try but they always end up tiny and/or completely lacking in wrapping - like stacked blobs







http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2012/04/how-to-draw-latte-art-tulip-barista-tips-coffee-foam-designs.html

Maybe start a new thread...Mission: Tulip as this one was all about a rosetta?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Wider wiggles today in an 8 and a 6


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus


----------



## Mrboots2u

I hate rosettas


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> I hate rosettas


Add some choc sprinkles...you never know, you're feelings might change?! 

Second one is very good, btw.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Add some choc sprinkles...you never know, you're feelings might change?!
> 
> Second one is very good, btw.


Cheers

Milk to coming out too " thick " at the moment , ok for tulips , harder for anything else ....

bloody wiggle , its like a mystery to me


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> bloody wiggle, its like a mystery to me


You're not the only one, lol!


----------



## Spooks

DoubleShot said:


> You're not the only one, lol!


Makes at least 3 of us then lol


----------



## DoubleShot

Where's Scotford...


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Cheers
> 
> Milk to coming out too " thick " at the moment , ok for tulips , harder for anything else ....
> 
> bloody wiggle , its like a mystery to me


Chicken scratch tip from the Verve video is a good mental image


----------



## Mrboots2u

Slowly but surely. ...


----------



## garydyke1

Stretch a little bit less


----------



## hotmetal

I thought your pours from a couple of days ago were better Boots. That one has a touch of cockaccino about it ?

Still better than anything I've managed, although my cappuccino this morning wasn't *too* bad.


----------



## DoubleShot

It's all in the taste hotmetal and that looks like a tasty beverage *Samuel Jackson voice in Pulp Fiction!*


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers! Yes the milk was a little bit pants as usual (just can't seem to get the hang of it arggh!) but apart from looking like an anatomical diagram of an upside-down garlic it did actually go down a treat. A real chocolatey sweetness with nice mouthfeel. It's the Reads DSOL. Something like 18>30 in 35".


----------



## Beanosaurus

Getting there-ish, I think I dumped the milk in way too fast, texture was just right.

Will keep plodding on with it!


----------



## doolallysquiff

My attempt:


----------



## Beanosaurus

Looking a tad phallic but getting my wiggle on!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford-esque that one Beanosaurus. Very well done!


----------



## Scotford

Good job guys!


----------



## shrink

My effort! It's harder in a keep cup but I can usually knock out a passable Rosetta


----------



## Tewdric

Beanosaurus said:


> Looking a tad phallic but getting my wiggle on!


We need a new thread for best CDC latte art...


----------



## Beanosaurus

tewdric said:


> we need a new thread for best cdc latte art...


'cdc'?


----------



## Tewdric

Urban Dictionary is the reference work to research!


----------



## Scotford

Crudely drawn cock.

Christ, even I knew that! (I do practise the aforementioned quite often though)


----------



## Beanosaurus

More success from holding the cup sideways.


----------

